# Slippertalk Spotlight: Paph. Michael Koopowitz



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 24, 2006)

***As a Spotlight thread, please share your pictures, advice, comments, and anything else about the spotlighted slipper***

_Paphiopedilum_ Michael Koopowitz is a primary hybrid between _philippinense_ and _sanderianum_. It was registered in 1993 by Paphanatics and has since garnered over 20 flower quality awards from the American Orchid Society. This grex is well known for its dark colored and long petaled flowers, in my opinion getting the best from both parents.

This plant is of moderately easy culture, but can get large as a mature plant. I grow it in a mix that allows the roots to remain moist but at the same time allows generous amounts of air to be around the roots preventing stagnant conditions. It receives very bright, but indirect light and its leaves will take on a greenish yellow appearance with almost a bluish tint when grown in ideal light levels. High humidity and high air circulation will further aid in producing a lush and thriving plant that grows slightly faster than many multifloral type _Paphiopedilums_.

Please excuse the quality of the pics as the only ones I have are from a show, and PLEASE share your pics as well!












Jon


----------



## lienluu (Nov 24, 2006)

This bloomed earlier this year. I ended up giving this plant to a ST forum member.


----------



## Heather (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd love to see Wendy's posted in here...drool.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 25, 2006)

Below is the first M.K. to bloom. I believe it came from Taiwan. It is (sanderianum x philippinense). The growth that is blooming has a 23" leaf span. It also has a start with a 10" leaf span. It currently has 3 flowers open with another bud to open. The petals are about 13 1/2" in length.


----------



## Rick (Nov 25, 2006)

Dang
I have a MK X Roth I got from Paphinatics about 5 years ago. It was a seedling when I got it, and I bet It hasn't grown 2 more inches since I got it. It does get a new leaf now and then.:sob:


----------



## bench72 (Nov 25, 2006)

awww. heck... 23 inch leaf span aye... the biggest MK I have is only 6 inches leaf tip to leaf tip! Admittedly, they seem to grow very quickly... it's only been since Sept 2006 that they came out of flask!

Bob, do you know what the clonal parents are? I bought a flask from In-Charm in Taiwan and I'm hoping it will be as wonderfully coloured as yours.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry, no clonal names are listed. I got this one from Spring Water Orchids.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 26, 2006)

Here's mine. Paph Michael Koopowitz 'Fergus' HCC/AOS. (79 points) It was awarded last year as a first bloom plant with five flowers.


----------



## patrix (Nov 26, 2006)

well done, why do some have curlier petals? It this genetic or a cultivation thing


----------



## Heather (Nov 26, 2006)

Darn it, cannot see Wendy's pics.  

Patrix, I think it often depends on the parents used. If your MK is made with sanderianum as the pod (?) parent, the petals may be longer; with philippinense as the pod, probably shorter; philippinense var. roebelinii, perhaps twistier. 

Here's a not so good photo of mine from a couple years ago. It has taken two years to almost mature the new growth, but it now has a new start so I am hopefull that something will happen soon. 

I would like one with longer petals next time. Though this is nice, there are a lot of nicer ones out there, imo. This is:
_philippinense var. roebelinii_ 'Monte Vista' x _sanderianum_ 36inches


----------

